# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból rozlewający się po ciele po zapaleniu oskrzeli

## Marta P

Witam. Mam 24 lata. 3 tygodnie temu zachorowałam na zapalenie oskrzeli i krtani. Brałam leki Eurespal i Duomox. Następnie lekkie zapalenie objęło też węzły chłonne po lewej stronie. Cały czas odczuwałam ból mięśni po lewej stronie klatki piersiowej i pod pachą, który przez ostatnie 2 tygodnie rozlał się przez bark, ramie, łopatkę na całe plecy, następnie obejmując prawa bok i drugą połowę klatki piersiowej. Po dwóch tygodniach ból zatoczył koło naokoło mojego tułowia, bo zaatakował klatkę piersiową, a na plecach dotarł do kości ogonowej. Ból dosłownie rozlewa się falą i obejmuje nowe miejsca. Dodatkowo miewam też czasem skurcze mięśni, dreszcze, fale zimna, miałam lekkie osłabienie 36,1 a od wczoraj stan podgorączkowy. Ból nasila się przy siedzeniu. W trakcie ruchu się zmniejsza. Wyniki badań krwi (CRP, morfologia, OB) mam w normie. Lekarka karze mi odpoczywać i przeczekać ten ból... Zapisała mi wcześniej Diclac, który pomógł na ból ale źle na niego zareagowałam i nie chce przepisać mi nic nowego dlatego na własną rękę biorę Ibuprom Max, ale kompletnie nie ma żadnego efektu... Co może być przyczyną??
Dodam, że nie palę, praktycznie nie piję, mam psa i kota i zdrowo się odżywiam.

----------

